# Tivo: If you are reading here are consolidated suggestions



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok, Tivo Community lets please keep it brief, to the point and objective(i.e. no rants please):


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

1.) Keep working on getting as many streaming apps in to STREAM(HBO Go).

2.) DV and HDR: we need to be able to turn these off and not have them forced on our system.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry, I think I hijacked this thread before I saw it:

TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Make the TiVo app actually work should be priority #1. It doesn’t even work as expected for me.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Dan203 said:


> Make the TiVo app actually work should be priority #1. It doesn't even work as expected for me.


Dan, can you merge this thread into "The Path to Perfection" so we have just one consolidated thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

